
Salesforce in talks to buy Buddy Media for over $800M - noinput
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/29/salesforce-buddy-media-buy/
======
benologist
Rewrite of [http://allthingsd.com/20120529/salesforce-set-to-snap-up-
fac...](http://allthingsd.com/20120529/salesforce-set-to-snap-up-facebook-
friend-buddy-media-for-more-than-800-million/)

